# 1965 Flamboyant Lime J38 Survivor



## 60sstuff (Apr 30, 2022)

I purchased this BA (Feb. 25, 1965) Lime Stingray in 2001 from a guy that bought it from the Original owner.
Fork date is 2-5.
The factory Original White Smoothie is excellent along with the OEM High Loop strut.
Rear Yellow Oval Slik is 1st 1/4 ‘65 and front Westwind is a 12-4 (Dec. ‘64).

The story I got was the bike was won in a contest by a boy that was of the large size and did not enjoy riding this short frame bicycle.
So, like similar stories I’ve heard in the past this bike was relegated to a corner and not used. It shows minimal wear.

Here are some up close photos, (not 20 footers) so you can see the details of a quality 60’s Schwinn built bicycle.


----------



## sworley (Apr 30, 2022)

Totally B.A. indeed! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## 60sstuff (Apr 30, 2022)

sworley said:


> Totally B.A. indeed! Thanks for sharing!!



WOW, never thought of that ….. Bad Ass. Thanks!


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2022)

Unbelievably BA!


----------



## nick tures (Apr 30, 2022)

thats a beauty !


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 1, 2022)

THAT'S CLEAN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pbeno (May 2, 2022)

60sstuff said:


> WOW, never thought of that ….. Bad Ass. Thanks!



Wow, that bike is bad a$$! I bet the guy that found that bike for you is a real stand up fella. 😜


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 2, 2022)

Pbeno said:


> Wow, that bike is bad a$$! I bet the guy that found that bike for you is a real stand up fella. 😜



Was that you? Please find me one hahahaha


----------



## Rayray (May 16, 2022)

beautiful!!


----------



## FAB Jim the cyclist (Jun 28, 2022)

Great bike and pictures!


----------



## 1motime (Jun 28, 2022)

Amazing bike!!   Those things glow in that condition


----------



## jammer (Jun 28, 2022)

Excellent Chris


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 28, 2022)

a beauty!   The ONLY Stingray I ever restored thanks to Freqman on a trade some years back..
A J33...   fun build and painted with 1 tiny 1/2 pint can of original Lime Schwinn paint...barely covered
the frame and guard.  Best color...and maybe coolest year bike!


----------



## kostnerave (Jun 29, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> a beauty!   The ONLY Stingray I ever restored thanks to Freqman on a trade some years back..
> A J33...   fun build and painted with 1 tiny 1/2 pint can of original Lime Schwinn paint...barely covered
> the frame and guard.  Best color...and maybe coolest year bike!
> 
> ...



Bob, You're an artist. To be able to get that paint that even cannot be easy.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 29, 2022)

kostnerave said:


> Bob, You're an artist. To be able to get that paint that even cannot be easy.



awwww shucks... thanks!    Had that paint around for AGES.... amazed it was still liquid...used some
reducer and hardner and BAM sprayed fine.   But literally down to the last drop.
J38?  Couldn't have done it...not enough for the fork  LOFL!!!


----------



## Xtrem116 (Aug 18, 2022)

Beautiful 👌😍


----------



## Nashman (Aug 18, 2022)

Total eye candy. Well photographed too. The color is out of this world!  Congrats!


----------

